# I need help biding on 6 gas stations



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

please give advice on biding on snow removal contract for the 09/10 season,the requirements are to keep all locations accessible 24/7 all locations have a convenient store, and some locations have car washes and laundry's. Some locations are larger than others although the size of the lot will be less of a factor in completion time than traffic, i imagine that each location will take me 2hrs including travel time from one location to another. The stores are located 15 mins north of Albany NY where i expect 15 snow events and some ice events as well. My thoughts were $1,000.00 per month per location, for 5 months $30,000 for snow plowing and each location is approximately 3/4 acre x 6 locations 4.5 acres $ 1,600. per acre for salt application = $7200. for a grand total of $37,200.00 for diamond service for this season. What do you think!!!!


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

jvitale;819188 said:


> please give advice on biding on snow removal contract for the 09/10 season,the requirements are to keep all locations accessible 24/7 all locations have a convenient store, and some locations have car washes and laundry's. Some locations are larger than others although the size of the lot will be less of a factor in completion time than traffic, i imagine that each location will take me 2hrs including travel time from one location to another. The stores are located 15 mins north of Albany NY where i expect 15 snow events and some ice events as well. My thoughts were $1,000.00 per month per location, for 5 months $30,000 for snow plowing and each location is approximately 3/4 acre x 6 locations 4.5 acres $ 1,600. per acre for salt application = $7200. for a grand total of $37,200.00 for diamond service for this season. What do you think!!!!


Your new ehhh? Im from Ohio and have plowed 9 gas stations for about 8 years and I will tell you they are a pain and if you haven't plowed any before its not your normal plowing. Good money dont get me wrong but just be prepared to deal with people that cant see the yellow strobe on your truck, I even put code 3 strobes in my station trucks and they will still pull in and block you. As for your pricing im not sure what your going rate is up in NY. Good Luck


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

Exactly. We have plowed several C-stores for a long time and I think I might be free of them finally this year. Higher maintenance than my clinics and nursing homes. Make sure their open at 5 on Sunday AM when most others can wait and hour or two. We are guarented to have an accident of some kind in a busy c-store. People and cars everyware. As soon as you plow a spot for someone to park, they will park next to it. I shouldn't complain but these are kinda a pain. Especially if they have food and drive through attached. Here in WI where we are, most jobs like this are by the hour. It probably differs in other parts.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Will not even bid gas stations !! to much to plow around, to many people, to much BS


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Superior L & L;819331 said:


> Will not even bid gas stations !! to much to plow around, to many people, to much BS


Im with Paul on this one, you can't pay me enough to deal with all of the BS and people. I did it my first year and have not done one since. Around this part of Michigan they also don't want to pay what it is worth so I said NO.

Regards Mike


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Abdul is only going to spend $37.54 for the season for all of them!


How big are they can you throw up a overhead view?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Add me to the list of people who hate gas stations. I can't tell you how many times people would drive in right behind me. Also, I swear that the tank covers would be in a different place everytime I plowed


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks to all, to give you more of my history,i had a residential route on long island for the last 17 years. I too avoided any commercial work where traffic was a problem, in December of last year i relocated to the Albany NY area and found out that just about every resident has there own snow blower so small res market to say the least, i need a decent commercial contract to attract more than just hourly work and to break into the market. Also really hated chasing my money working for other contractors..... i doubled the amount of time it would take me if there were no traffic to deal with. beggars cant be choosy, still looking for input on the price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Again ,can you throw up a Google pix?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

grandview;819450 said:


> Abdul is only going to spend $37.54 for the season for all of them!


Then when you go to collect ur money, he says his cousin Hassan got tha money! lol ....& he's out of town! :laughing:


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

trying to get the over head's up but cant figure out how to load from my desktop, duhhhh....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Copy it to your computer then post it.


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

yea, its not letting me ...ill get it sooner or later


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your using Google Earth, go to file then save then to save image.


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

one good thing, no habbibs, ali's, swammys, or alli babbas, just cheapskates of the American variety, haha
I think ill have to insist on direct electronic payment on the 15th of every month with a 20% up front payment, i have always tried to stay in fount of the money curve. we will see, and I'm still trying to get the photos up...


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

can't figure it out ck out 1588 rt 9 12065 this location is typical of all locations, perhaps the largest but all are similar.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is it ok to post the pix?


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

yes please


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here you go ,I think?


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

That's it your awesome, thanks... this is typical, I think kind of easy..


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok Ok i'll give you that.

IF i did gas stations this may be one i would do. At least its a good sized one with lots of space.

Just add 20 idiots, 8" of snow and we are good to go !!! Oh and Abade said the checks in the mail.


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

Yea, yea,yea, put a number on it times 6 (please) i'm at $38,500.00 for top shelf round the clock service...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you have a bottom shelf? They might just want it opened up enough so people can get in.


----------



## jvitale (Oct 1, 2009)

I think that is a recipe for disaster, if I'm going to be in the line of fire for law suits i want to be making the call as to the level of service... yes your honor i was hired to do the minimum...


----------

